
Ethereum, Dapps, APIs and Microservices Disrupting AdTech – Yup AdTech - altsang
https://www.lunchbadger.com/vidroll-adchain-ethereum-dapps-apis-pt-1/
======
glougheed
Good background and interesting start...

~~~
altsang
thx! been a fantastic and learning experience, we've found a sweet spot for
blockchain backed APIs and orchestrated microservices with our offering and
it's been very exciting!!!

------
davidgerard
tl;dr no actual disruption evident, but aspirations to maybe disrupt something
some time

